# Audiobook Playback speed in itunes?



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I know I can play audiobooks faster on my ipod and iphone..

Can I do it however directly from itunes?

I know quicktime Pro can speed playback but I'd like to play specific audiobooks faster in itunes...

Maybe a plugin?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As far as I can discover, the answer is "no."

It does sound like a good idea for a plugin.


----------

